# Weird snort when sleeping...not a reverse sneeze



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

About 4 times today while Pipper has been sleeping, he has woken himself up doing a big snort through his nose. It's kind of like he is taking a deep breath in through his nose but it makes a loud snort and it's not a reverse sneeze but sounds a bit like one. He does this, then looks at me and goes right back to sleep. What is he doing? I don't like it, it scares me.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

It would scare me to. Sounds like a vet appointment is in order.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It sounds like my hubby with sleep apnea. Can dogs have sleep apnea?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> It sounds like my hubby with sleep apnea. Can dogs have sleep apnea?


I was wondering the same thing. So I googled and yes they can.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> It sounds like my hubby with sleep apnea. Can dogs have sleep apnea?[/QUOTE
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking too. So far (knock on wood) I haven't heard anything more since last evening. It would startle him and wake him up.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I had a dog with the same thing. Sounded just like Ron when he has sleep apnea. I wouldn't worry about it unless it progresses.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I was also thinking, the little guy could be stuffed up with allergies and is simply having an issue breathing at night and it clearing things out. Lucky makes all sorts of strange body noises; come to think of it, so do I -it is what guys do. Kidding aside, I would mention it to the vet next appointment, but I would not worry a lot about it. I agree with Sherry, if it gets worse then I would move the vet appointment up.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I was also thinking, the little guy could be stuffed up with allergies and is simply having an issue breathing at night and it clearing things out. Lucky makes all sorts of strange body noises; come to think of it, so do I -it is what guys do. Kidding aside, I would mention it to the vet next appointment, but I would not worry a lot about it. I agree with Sherry, if it gets worse then I would move the vet appointment up.


I was wondering about allergies too because he has been licking the bottom of his feet a lot. I woke up with a tickle in my throat today too so I think there might be something in the air causing it.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Kathy - have you had any rain? Lou did that a while back when we were putting the pool in and the yard was a disaster. Lots of dirt and dust, no grass and no rain. He would get a "snoot" full and then make honking, snorting kind of noises awake and asleep. I had to keep him on the grassy side and that helped some but the dust was everywhere. The girls don't seem to have the allergic reaction like he does.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I know that sound ... there could be acid reflux going on..... if he is doing a lot of licking of his paws .. that doesn't always mean an allergy, that is a common way they express that something is bothering them... not necessarily that their paws itch..


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Lou's Mom said:


> Kathy - have you had any rain? Lou did that a while back when we were putting the pool in and the yard was a disaster. Lots of dirt and dust, no grass and no rain. He would get a "snoot" full and then make honking, snorting kind of noises awake and asleep. I had to keep him on the grassy side and that helped some but the dust was everywhere. The girls don't seem to have the allergic reaction like he does.


We always have a lot of dust because we live in a new subdivision and no we haven't had much rain.



Chardy said:


> I know that sound ... there could be acid reflux going on..... if he is doing a lot of licking of his paws .. that doesn't always mean an allergy, that is a common way they express that something is bothering them... not necessarily that their paws itch..


Pipper has always been a paw licker when he is settling down to sleep at night but it was only the top of his paws. This past month he has started the bottom of his paws and it's only when he's is getting ready to sleep.

Today he is crazy running around the house and doing zoomies.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

He just did it again but this time it was a big snuff like we would do if we had a stuffy nose. Her is acting fine. This morning he was doing crazy zombies. If I even looked at him he would take off zooming around.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Kathy I know how much you worry.. try not too-- It sounds like he has an irritation of something going on.. licking of the paws signals so many different things.. from anxiety to something not feeling right at one time and then once the issue is resolved they have formed a bad habit.. I can only speak from experience but Chardy licked her paws and did stop licking them until she was 9 years old. that is when I started home cooking-- I can attest to it- She also had to go on diet for oxalate stones (we started off on Hills UD) and then to home cooked. She never developed another stone- but I know exactly the sound he is making-- If it continues have your vet take a look and make sure things are completely healed up in there! So happy he is acting fine!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Chardy said:


> Kathy I know how much you worry.. try not too-- It sounds like he has an irritation of something going on.. licking of the paws signals so many different things.. from anxiety to something not feeling right at one time and then once the issue is resolved they have formed a bad habit.. I can only speak from experience but Chardy licked her paws and did stop licking them until she was 9 years old. that is when I started home cooking-- I can attest to it- She also had to go on diet for oxalate stones (we started off on Hills UD) and then to home cooked. She never developed another stone- but I know exactly the sound he is making-- If it continues have your vet take a look and make sure things are completely healed up in there! So happy he is acting fine!!


Thanks Carol. It's so nice to know that all the people on this forum understand the worry we all have for these little guys. I'm sure that sometimes other people think I'm nuts. :blush:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

pippersmom said:


> Thanks Carol. It's so nice to know that all the people on this forum understand the worry we all have for these little guys. I'm sure that sometimes other people think I'm nuts. :blush:


Kathy if you are then it must be an epidemic - I think everyone on SM feels that way. Hopefully, he just has an irritation that will go away shortly. Glad he's acting normally otherwise, he's probably wondering why you keep looking at him when he makes that noise!!!


----------



## Jayeso (Jul 4, 2014)

My Zoey was snoring loudly not too long ago. I was afraid maybe she was overweight or had a cold or something. I took her to the vet and he said she wasn't overweight, she had some sort of upper respiratory infection. He gave her an antihistamine (I suspected allergies) and an antibiotic and it cleared right up!


----------

